# Why so expensive?



## anujkapur108

Hi - 

I'm new to the brand and have been contemplating adding a new dress watch. My question is why are these so expensive compared to Jaeger or IWC?


----------



## jsg1976

1) their watches are all precious metal, not steel
2) the level of finishing is orders of magnitude higher than the other two


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlcor

If you hold one in your hand and compare it to the other brands, you'll see some of the difference. However, some of the differences only appear under close inspection. For example, the balance cock of each ALS is hand engraved--no two are alike. Here is a macro shot of the one in my Saxonia Moonphase:









Another example--when Lange assembles a movement, they first take all the parts and assemble them, test it to make sure it works properly, then dis-assemble it, finish all the parts, and re-assemble it.

Whether someone is willing to pay the premium for this sort of thing is up to the individual. JLC and IWC are fine brands.


----------



## anujkapur108

Thank you! I need to do some more reading on the brands. Maybe it'll be the next dress watch.


----------



## many

- They are a relatively small watchmake so that means they don't get to enjoy the benefits of economy of scale.
- They make in house movements (truly in house movements) with haute horologie complications. R&D for complications is exceedingly expensive and (see above) they don't sell a lot of watches to amortize the cost of R&D across a large number of watches.
- Hand finishing. It's not just the manual labor it's manual labor performed by crafts people. 
- The brand. A Lange & Sohne has a long, if interupted history, and it's a testament to their craftmanship that even with that interupted history they are still mentioned in the same breath as the patek, vacheron, and ap.

EDIT: Edited typos and for clarity.


----------



## orbitalheel

ALS really elevates the art of finishing. Find an AD if you can because their watches have to be experienced in person to fully appreciate them IMO.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dancing Fire

b/c of its high quality finish. IMO, Lange is above PP. :-x


----------



## Watchbreath

Because their watches don't come off the line like 'Oreos'.


----------



## abechung

Love the quality and style; however, am not able to own one due to my very limited finances, what would a great alternative that fits the style, while embodies a sort of quality around the $1-3k mark? I was looking at the Nomos Tangente/Ludwig line.


----------



## Stargazer735

abechung said:


> Love the quality and style; however, am not able to own one due to my very limited finances, what would a great alternative that fits the style, while embodies a sort of quality around the $1-3k mark? I was looking at the Nomos Tangente/Ludwig line.


Wempe Glashutte makes some nice stuff and you can find them on Chrono24 in new/mint condition right in your price range. 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## fracture.

This is a great video comparing the JLC for 8000£ to a ALS for 60000£


----------



## abechung

Stargazer735 said:


> Wempe Glashutte makes some nice stuff and you can find them on Chrono24 in new/mint condition right in your price range.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


Ooh, I looked at some on Chrono24 and very tempting. Will have to keep doing more research. Thanks for the reco!


----------



## entrynmbrv

That video was fantastic! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## TheWorkman

anujkapur108 said:


> Hi -
> 
> I'm new to the brand and have been contemplating adding a new dress watch. My question is why are these so expensive compared to Jaeger or IWC?


Hello, it's about the level of finishing. I have the humble pleasure of owning both a JLC and an ALS and the level of finishing is not comparable. Both watches I own can be considered dress/formal watches, but as you can see in the pics below, one is heads and shoulders above the other.

All things considered though, i think JLC is my overall favorite brand. 1) they are true to their roots and are a legit watchmaker's watchmaker. 2) they make classic watches. 3) they have watches at all price points, from entry level to HH ones. 4) they provided movements to a lot of other brands. 5) their R&D team is always trying to push the envelope while staying true to their roots.


----------



## TheWorkman

Dancing Fire said:


> b/c of its high quality finish. IMO, Lange is above PP. :-x


yes, that 3/4 plate does it for me.


----------



## TheWorkman

abechung said:


> Love the quality and style; however, am not able to own one due to my very limited finances, what would a great alternative that fits the style, while embodies a sort of quality around the $1-3k mark? I was looking at the Nomos Tangente/Ludwig line.


NOMOS is an awesome brand doing awesome things but their Bauhaus design isn't for everyone (it isn't for me at least). In my opinion, at 3K, i'd rather purchase a pre-owned 36mm Datejust and buy loads of straps to dress up or down the watch.


----------



## Bwool

This is one of the big reason why i would pay the extra premium for it. Other than that, i think the quality can easily top the PP.


----------



## TheWorkman

beauty! would you know how many engravers ALS employs to do the swan neck? I hear every engraver has their own signature style.


----------



## Watchbreath

Yep, saw a demo by them Nov. 2002, even their tools tend to be different.


TheWorkman said:


> beauty! would you know how many engravers ALS employs to do the swan neck? I hear every engraver has their own signature style.


----------



## TheWorkman

so cool, yours seems to have 1 big swirling motion while mine seems to have 3 smaller swirling motions.


----------



## dantan

Huge difference in finishing between my Panerai PAM 720 and my A. Lange & Sohne 1815 Up/Down.


----------



## plastique999

Bwool said:


> This is one of the big reason why i would pay the extra premium for it. Other than that, i think the quality can easily top the PP.


Yup









Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## Watchbreath

And in price.


dantan said:


> Huge difference in finishing between my Panerai PAM 720 and my A. Lange & Sohne 1815 Up/Down.


----------



## dantan

Watchbreath said:


> And in price.


Almost exactly three times, but it goes to show that even on a Watch that is not cheap by any means, the movement finishing is not fantastic (at least not aesthetically that pleasing).

It is only when you move up significantly in price range that it looks real nice.


----------



## WatchProblem

fracture. said:


> This is a great video comparing the JLC for 8000£ to a ALS for 60000£


What a fantastic video explaining the exponential costs in watch making and the beauty those costs (and hands) can produce. Thank you for sharing fracture.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaroniusl

TheWorkman said:


> abechung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the quality and style; however, am not able to own one due to my very limited finances, what would a great alternative that fits the style, while embodies a sort of quality around the $1-3k mark? I was looking at the Nomos Tangente/Ludwig line.
> 
> 
> 
> NOMOS is an awesome brand doing awesome things but their Bauhaus design isn't for everyone (it isn't for me at least). In my opinion, at 3K, i'd rather purchase a pre-owned 36mm Datejust and buy loads of straps to dress up or down the watch.
Click to expand...

I share the same sentiment after owning three Nomos. Somehow they don't do it for me. For 3k, I will go the pre-owned 36mm DJ route too. That to me is an extremely versatile piece with straps change.

If I want to go German but prefer not to go into ALS price range, I will consider getting a used GO. There's quite a few great watches in their collections too.


----------



## aaroniusl

plastique999 said:


> Bwool said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the big reason why i would pay the extra premium for it. Other than that, i think the quality can easily top the PP.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Zeitwerk
Click to expand...

IMO the Zeitwerk easily eat the other two for breakfast. I love the watch for the dial, functionality and that gorgeous movement!


----------



## jerbear00

Great video


----------



## WallyFreddie

A used Girard Perregaux model 4945/4946 one of the best looking chronos out there. Dial finish is superb and they are great value. Also the 4930 a little more $'s as they are only in gold and 36mm.


























Best of luck.


----------



## RPF

anujkapur108 said:


> Hi -
> 
> I'm new to the brand and have been contemplating adding a new dress watch. My question is why are these so expensive compared to Jaeger or IWC?


They are positioned at the top of the food chain, alongside Vacheron Constantin in Richemont's stable. VC is traditional Swiss watchmaking, while ALS is German dressy chic. Both offer crazy finishing and very high levels of technical execution. A lot of handwork goes into each watch.


----------



## PrimeTime0099

Great information in this tread, really enjoyed reading it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smmoskowitz

wow great video! Agree with previous commenter - ALS > PP...


----------



## JFerraro819

you pay for materials and quality and brand.


----------



## Contaygious

I wish they did steel like GO. I would love a few models.


----------



## oztech

TheWorkman said:


> Hello, it's about the level of finishing. I have the humble pleasure of owning both a JLC and an ALS and the level of finishing is not comparable. Both watches I own can be considered dress/formal watches, but as you can see in the pics below, one is heads and shoulders above the other.
> 
> All things considered though, i think JLC is my overall favorite brand. 1) they are true to their roots and are a legit watchmaker's watchmaker. 2) they make classic watches. 3) they have watches at all price points, from entry level to HH ones. 4) they provided movements to a lot of other brands. 5) their R&D team is always trying to push the envelope while staying true to their roots.
> 
> View attachment 13434539
> 
> 
> View attachment 13434541


I am most likely in the minority but I like the JLC more and it is actually a watch I would wear.


----------



## Tohono Rat

dantan said:


> Huge difference in finishing between my Panerai PAM 720 and my A. Lange & Sohne 1815 Up/Down.


This picture made me giggle. The size difference really puts into perspective just how much of an impact a few millimeters can make (or in this case, several). At least the movements on both fill the cases which is more than you can say of some. As always, Dan, lovely watches.


----------



## dptoennies

Finishing and materials used, not to mention craftsmanship. Get Jaeger Reverso and you will never look back.


----------



## wsarmstrong

GO nice option and much cheaper since SS.


----------



## jjspyder

These are really works of art and should be evaluated as such when considering price.


----------

